
Are there any startups working at disrupting the legal sector? - ponderatul
The question is actually more specific. My understanding is that the number of laws governing, for example, gun control greatly exceed the tens of thousands.<p>This field as well as others governed by so many laws, leaves a lot of space for loopholes.<p>We are making a lot of progress, from what I see in terms of text-analysis and the sorts.<p>Is it even techincally possible for a startup to attempt solving this situation? Again, I don&#x27;t know how a solution to this might look like, but it might involve inconsistencies between different laws, highlighting loopholes, aggregating who is using what combination of laws to obtain what etc.
======
achow
[https://www.ravellaw.com/](https://www.ravellaw.com/)

From NYT:

Though the primary (Legal) documents are formally in the public domain, many
are not put online in a convenient format, if at all. Many states even rely on
commercial services to post court briefs and decisions, which then provide
them to paying subscribers.

Legal groups spend millions using commercial services like Westlaw and
LexisNexis to find cases and trace doctrinal strands.

While Harvard’s “Free the Law” project guarantee a floor of essential
information. The project will also offer some sophisticated techniques for
visualizing relations among cases and searching for themes.

Complete state results will become publicly available this fall for California
and New York, and the entire library will be online in 2017, said Daniel
Lewis, chief executive and co-founder of Ravel Law, a commercial start-up in
California that has teamed up with Harvard Law for the project. The cases will
be available at www.ravellaw.com. Ravel is paying millions of dollars to
support the scanning. The cases will be accessible in a searchable format and,
along with the texts, they will be presented with visual maps developed by the
company, which graphically show the evolution through cases of a judicial
concept and how each key decision is cited in others.

The company hopes to make money by offering, for a fee, more advanced
analytical tools it is developing, like allowing a lawyer to see how a
particular judge has responded to certain kinds of motions in the past.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/us/harvard-law-library-
sac...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/us/harvard-law-library-sacrifices-a-
trove-for-the-sake-of-a-free-database.html)

Overview of Ravel's Data Visualization
[https://vimeo.com/127559698](https://vimeo.com/127559698)

------
jseliger
There are many. Here is one:
[https://www.judicata.com/](https://www.judicata.com/). Why do you ask?

~~~
ponderatul
Well, I think there are communities if not whole countries that would benefit
from a better understanding and application of law.

If we can use "semantic systems that understand the law", and outsource to
computers the understanding of certain laws in the context of others, then we
can at least hope to reduce bias or at least make unjust laws hard not-to-see.

There are debates about which laws would benefit from a refresh, as they
benefit the wrong kind of people, entities right now. I won't get into a
debate about that.

But again, the sheer complexity of the law right now makes it a better
candidate for a computer to understand and make sense of it rather than a
human being.

------
devin_liu
TLDRLEGAL--

[https://tldrlegal.com/](https://tldrlegal.com/)

------
hvd
this is a new one [http://www.everlaw.com/](http://www.everlaw.com/)

------
askafriend
I know there's some VC involvement in Avvo.com

